# cute/funny chihuahua sayings?



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

I am looking to design some t- shirts for both me and Callisto and I was wondering if you knew any cute or funny chihuahua sayings for dogs and their owners.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

My favorite one and I still want to get a rug saying this is 
BEWARE OF THE DOG
( Please don't step on him )


----------

